# 83 Nissan truck. Z engine. Where's the fuel filter?



## dadsoldtruck (Oct 2, 2012)

Dad left me his 83 truck w Z engine, 2 plugs/ cylinder. Last started it 6 months ago and now only runs if my son is spraying starter fluid or gas in the carb. Found a fuel filter, how do I replace, where is it, under the hood? Has always run great, my fault for letting it sit in basement so long, gas has Probly gone bad, or maybe fuel pump.
Is it mechanical or electric pump?
Thanks.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the inline fuel filter should be on the right side of the engine bay, plastic. The fuel pump is mounted on the right frame rail, in front of the rear tire, there is a filter in the bottom of it also (unscrew the bottom of the pump to access, oem pt# 16404-28530) There is also a little filter in the fuel inlet on the carb..


----------

